# Just in case you haven't noticed... like we are hungry?



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

Is this guy a sadist or blind?


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2005)

wow it looks like my house !!!!
only in mine it's 2 cats, a dog, and
a kid !


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 13, 2005)

We have a small 2-person table in our kitchen and if just one of us is eating at it our cat will get up in the other chair and sit just like he's waiting for his meal to be served. If we're both at the table and he's interested in what we're eating he'll sometimes squirm his way in next to me, like this:


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 13, 2005)

We have to put our 15 cats out or they will eat from our plates. Hey they have their own food  Brats !   I SAY WELL TRAINED !


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

There is no way I could do that to mine. They don't beg very often anyways, but, they know that if it's something that I will share, then they just wait and know they will be getting some )


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2005)

NO inside cats here, just a doxie, who gobbles dinner, then runs over and sits at my feet and looking up at me with mourful dark eyes, shivers ever so slightly, if I ignore her a whimper accompanies the now slightly bigger shiver..She will keep this up til DH says in a deep growling voice, BED!!!  then she gets up and walks slowly away, looking back over her shoulder..She then sits just outside the kitchen door and starts all over again...By this time someone can't stand it and drops a morsel into her dish and she gobbles and the whole thing starts at the beginning..You know Like Michael Finnegan, beginnin again? 

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> We have a small 2-person table in our kitchen and if just one of us is eating at it our cat will get up in the other chair and sit just like he's waiting for his meal to be served. If we're both at the table and he's interested in what we're eating he'll sometimes squirm his way in next to me, like this:


 
Ohhhh Stacey this pic is too cute!!
The cage of our hamster Napoleone is located right by the dining table... He wakes up as soon as we start eating, or do something like slice the cheese or grind the nuts, then start chewing away the cage bar loudly until he gets his piece of goodies...


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 13, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> We have to put our 15 cats out or they will eat from our plates. Hey they have their own food Brats !  I SAY WELL TRAINED !


 
15 cats!!  Oh my, maidrite you could have a party!!  No wonder you put them out.  But I cannot say much. Guess who is parked at my feet during dinner time--the dog!!


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 13, 2005)

Domino (Maine Coon) only begs from daddy except if I bring home chicken and then she INSISTS on her pieces of the breast - raw, of course.

Gidgett sits quietly at my side, as close as she can get to the plate with out getting a "leave it!" command and gives with the white moon eyes.....and of course she gets something!

Her favorite is noodles!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 13, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> .......Her favorite is noodles!


 
My dog's favorite is chow mein.  He loves the noodles.  If I get Chinese and I always get a small container of chow mein to share with him.  Now if that is not silly!!


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2005)

my dog eats everything.
one of my cats, almost
everything


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2005)

Lily Lily Queen of cats is a very very picky eater.  
We hardly ever get to share with her.  She does like
the leftover milk from Paul's cereal in the morning though.


----------

